# 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finished! - Beam Shots



## jusval (Feb 20, 2009)

So I decided to do a HID flashlight. Well, it's sort of a flashlight, but highly modified.

I'm still waiting for all the parts, but I'm getting antsy, so I'm starting the thread early. I am waiting on the HID kit, but I'm going to work on the flashlight head here and add to this as it comes together.

*Here's a list of the major components:*
An automotive 35W HID kit, it's a full kit with 2 ballasts and 2 4300K H1 bulbs.
A Maglite 2D, that's the host for the bulb.
A 15A switch
A Power Sonic 12V 9A SLA Battery, (with a Power Sonic charger).
A Canvas Fanny pack
Wiring & fuseing.
Several photographic adapters and a 95mm Lens Hood with a 95mm Glass Filter.
A 95mm dia x ??mm deep Reflector, polished Aluminum.

Ok, what the heck is the idea here? Well, I wanted a 35W HID that I could carry easier than those big Spotlights, but I didn't want to spend $200-300 bucks on a handheld light and I wanted something to do with my time. So..... I am making a highly modified Maglite that holds the bulb and the igniter, with a fanny pack that holds the SLA battery and the Ballast.

Ya, I'm crazy (certifiable), but y'all should know that by now..... The guy using hand saws, files and sandpaper..........

So, here's the idea as I see it right now. The 12V battery will Just fit into the large pocket of the fanny pack. It weighs just under 6# and is approx 7" long, 2" wide and 3" tall. The ballast will be on the outside of the pack and it will go up against an insulated metal plate, from the inside.

The igniter is external from the ballast, so it will go inside the body of the Maglite. The bulb will fit in a holder that I make. It will be rigid in place, but the reflector and head will still rotate just as a Mag normally would, to make the reflector adjustable to the bulb. Hopefully that will allow for focusing of the beam.

The 15A switch will fit inside the normal Mag switch housing.

The head ends up being 95mm wide and about 125mm deep. It will house the reflector, which is an Aluminum polished reflector normally used for CFL bulbs.

The Wiring from the ballast to the ignitor will be lengthened, so that the Maglite can be easily carried like a normal flashlight, with freedom of movement and there will be a holder on the belt for the light, so it doesn't have to be hand carried all the time.

That's enough for now........... So what I can work on now is the head, to prepare it for the reflector. I have some photos of what I've done with the head and I will add stuff, as the rest of it comes in.

First off I used 3 different photographic adapters to get from 55mm (just about the same thread size as a Mag head) to 95mm (the size of the Lens Hood). I can't simply screw the adapter on, the threads are not the same, but the diameters are close enough to work with. I took the top cover off the head and cut it just past the front area that holds the lens "O" ring. You can see the black mark in the photo, that's where I cut it.







I smoothed it down and tapered it. Now it will screw back on the head Upside Down.


See the bottom of that cover is just about right to force over the 55mm threads on the photo adapter, so that's why I cut the cover and put it on Upside down, so I can use the other end to attach to the adapter.

This second photo shows what I mean from the black mark on it. That end will be the one fitting on the 55mm adapter.









Now this photo shows the Mag ring press fit onto the 55mm adapter. It was a "Press Fit" as in a large rubber mallet. It won't go anywhere and it still will thread back onto the Mag head. This photo also shows all three photographic adapters. Now it's ready to have the hood put on and go on to the head.








Here's the whole thing together. The "O" ring still works as a moisture barrier, just like it did originally. I have used a Black paint finish that I really like a lot. It gives a texture feel and it looks good too.








Here's the 95mm Filter, that will be the lens for the light.




and that's all I can do right now, I'm waiting for parts, so I will let it sit for now.
EDIT:

Well I forgot about the darned switch. I can show that stuff too....
I've basically gutted the stock switch, took off the tower and opened up the inside, to fit in a 15A rocker style switch. Here's the photos.

First is the rocker switch before and after......







Then, the stock switch gutted and opened up with files and paper.........







Then the rocker put into the modded Mag switch housing....... 






*Continued in Post #17.............*


----------



## jusval (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

RESERVED


----------



## tebore (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Well this is gonna look interesting. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

wow... can't wait to see the sucker!


----------



## 07accordEX (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

cool, but how are you going to take the switch in and out with the rocker switch sticking out?


----------



## jusval (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*



07accordEX said:


> cool, but how are you going to take the switch in and out with the rocker switch sticking out?


 
Optical illusion. The rocker isn't really sticking out. When it's in the neutral position (level), it's not higher than the housing. I've done these before. It will still use the normal rubber cover, just like a stock switch.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Why bother with a different sitch?? The 35w HID draws maybe 5 amps at startup and under 3 at operational temp. The stock switch would be fine.

Mac


----------



## jusval (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*



cmacclel said:


> Why bother with a different sitch?? The 35w HID draws maybe 5 amps at startup and under 3 at operational temp. The stock switch would be fine.
> 
> Mac


 
Well, the one I'm getting supposedly uses 7-8A on start up and 5 while running (their specs not mine). I just feel safer using a 15A switch. I've read here several times, the stock one shouldn't be pushed past 5A for long. Plus it's something different and it gives me something to do with my time......

Justin


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*



jusval said:


> Well, the one I'm getting supposedly uses 7-8A on start up and 5 while running (their specs not mine). I just feel safer using a 15A switch. I've read here several times, the stock one shouldn't be pushed past 5A for long. Plus it's something different and it gives me something to do with my time......
> 
> Justin


 

People have run 10 amps through the stock switches 

35w / 12 = 2.91 amps. It it draws 5 amps and is 35w I have no clue. I have a 50 watt ballast here and it draws 4 amps.

Mac


----------



## jusval (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*



cmacclel said:


> People have run 10 amps through the stock switches
> 
> 35w / 12 = 2.91 amps. It it draws 5 amps and is 35w I have no clue. I have a 50 watt ballast here and it draws 4 amps.
> 
> Mac


 
Well their "specs" are probably way off. I wouldn't have a way to check, since I don't own an amp meter, so I just went ahead and changed it.

As I say, I have way too much time on my hands anyhow, so I figured it would be a good thing to play with and see how it came out. It gets me off the computer and I don't have much else to do any more. 

I tried model ships, but all those tiny pieces of wood glued together just stressed me out..........


----------



## jusval (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Well it looks like the project may be scrapped. I tried buying a HID "kit" from a USA seller and guess what, he got the money, but I got nothing. It's been 15 days of e-mails and "it's in the mail" and nothing. I just hate it when people don't follow thru and try to rip you off instead.

I should have just bought on ebay from an overseas seller, at least I would have got something for my money. If I don't get a refund (right....) then the project is off. I was using what I sold from one light to pay for another, so if the money is lost, it's over with.

Well, someday I'll learn. Just because it's from the US doesn't mean it's legit. Actually come to think of it, all my problems like that have been from US sellers, not overseas......... What's that say for us?


----------



## steve6690 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Old saying..."Don't let the *******s grind you down".


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Cant wait to see more...


----------



## BVH (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

My HID kits from a US supplier took quite a while but they did show up.


----------



## VidPro (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Trailtech sells HID complete lights for less than some kits cost, i dont know how they do it, but it might help someone. 
http://trailtech.net/single_hid_scmr16.html
they have halogen too, at first i thought i was going to get something that wasnt actual hid, but it was some of the same stuff that was in kits costing more.

---------------
o love that resessed rocker switch, wouldnt have thought of that in a million years, till now


----------



## jusval (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Well I'm waiting for Friday. That's supposed to be the day the "Last" kit arrives Priority Mail and "upgraded even"........ I'll let everyone know. Upgraded?

After threatening to call my CC company and turning it over to them, I got a lot better response, right away, priority mail and everything...


----------



## jusval (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Wooo Hooooo!!! Kit came Today! The Really squeeky wheel gets oiled!

So I have some more photos of what came.

These are the Slim Digital 35w ballasts. Supposedly an upgrade from the regular ones. Bulbs are H1 sockets.











*Ouch!* that Igniter is a "few thou" too big, to fit into the body of a D Mag. Will? Oh, Will........ I have already sent info to him, to see if it can be bored enough and I can see the edges can be shaved a mm or two...... It will work, that's what mods are for!











Oh I also got my Reflector..... That was a *Big Ouch!* From all the photos, it was solid, but when it came, it has "slots" cut into it near the bottom (for heat). Not Good! It's the only one I have come close to finding so far and I've been looking for a while now..... So, more modding..... I took a piece of thin stainless and cut out 6 plugs to fit in the holes. Some filing, sanding, filing, sanding and hey, The holes are filled. The slots are rough cut (stamped out), so it still will have a negative effect on the light. Well (not shown yet) I went ahead and taped off the reflector above that area and used the Clear Paint to Stipple it. (photo later). Now it has a MOP coating over that area and maybe it will help cut down on the defects...... Hey, I will try just about anything once......






A sample of the pieces I cut out, below the reflector and I used JB Weld to fill in behind, to keep them from shifting.





That's it so far. I'm fitting the reflector to the hood and I will also figure out the holder for the bulb(S).... No, I won't use both bulbs, I won't do it, I won't...........:shakehead





Well, the paint did lessen the bad edges. The reflection is softer now, but I don't think it will work well at all. All those slots and breaks in the smoth finish will cause a really messed up beam,I imagine. 

Justin


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

I don't thing paint will hold up to the heat of the lamp. Thats why typically only only see LED reflectors sputtered.

What kind of reflector is that??

Mac


----------



## jusval (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*



cmacclel said:


> I don't thing paint will hold up to the heat of the lamp. Thats why typically only only see LED reflectors sputtered.
> 
> What kind of reflector is that??
> 
> Mac


 
It's an R30 mini aluminum reflector for CFL's. It's plated, but as I said, the "slots" weren't on any on the photos I saw, on any of the sites. I think all of those style have slots, so it's not good for this type of reflector. Yes the paint will probably burn off, but heck the whole thing will probably blow up the first time anyhow........

It's just a project that I really shouldn't have tried to do. It's something that a machinist and an electronics engineer with a big shop and machining skills could do with all custom parts, from the head and body, to the reflector.

I doubt it's going to be anything but a fiasco and a trash can special, but I'm too damn stubborn to let go of it now. 

Custom flashlights aren't a poor man's hobby, but then again, what is any more?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

I bet it'll turn out more than halfway decent!


----------



## jusval (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Time to work on the bulb holder. I have a few shots that show what I did. The holder is going to be stationary in the body and the head will be the adjustment for the bulb, by turning the head out or in. Once I get it all ready, I can make the first adjustment before locking the holder down and then fine adjustments can be made later.

Of course there's GOT TO be some Copper in here. I think I will change my screen name to Copper Top. I did my 1" copper couplings again, splitting one and putting it over another. It makes a good fit into a Mag body. Then I took a piece of thin stainless and cut out a 2 piece holder for the bulb socket. I had to work a step into the copper, so that as the two pieces of stainless go on, it all sits flat. The markings on the pieces are for where the bulb will sit.

The socket is an H1 type and after putting the two pieces of the holder on top of the copper, I put the bulb in and all of it is stuck together with Artic 2 part adhesive. It holds the bulb tight, but if I need to change one, it can come apart.

Here's some photos:


*Here's the copper holder base and the step cut in it.*







*Here's the two pieces of stainless*






*The first piecs as it will sit on the copper*






*Both pieces in place (the rough areas are where the Adhesive will be applied).*






*Here's the whole thing in place and ready to go*






*Here's how it will look when it's all assembled. Not in the exact location, but you get the drift...*





That's it for now. Will is doing the Mag body for me, so I will go back to finish next week (hopefully).


----------



## SafetyBob (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HID Project - Finally making some progress*

I personally cannot wait to see how an regular old CFL R30 reflector will do with this light. If it does good, we will finally have a reflector we can easily find, take apart, and use in a 100% custom light. 

A suitable reflector is the ONLY thing keeping me from making an amatuer hack copy of that cool Surefire Hellfighter. 

Please keep us informed on this baby. This could change EVERYTHING for us. 

Bob E.


----------



## jusval (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HID Project - Finally making some progress*

SafetyBob,
You know, when I first started looking for 3" to 4" reflectors, about a month ago, I didn't find much al all. Then I seriously looked at Aluminum Funnels. I found out that some Stainless funnels are highly polished, or plated and I almost used one. Many have no seams in them and the olny reason I did not use one, was the height. With a HID bulb being about 60mm long, I didn't find any Stainless funnels that were deep enough. If I had gone to 5", then I would have used one.

Some of the funnels out there have a really high shine, or are plated and I would love to try one out some day. There's several shapes out there and it would be interesting. 

I try to keep my projects on a budget and using everyday parts is what I do. It's just because I don't have lathes and end mills myself and can't afford to pay the bucks for labor, but doing it my way still teaches me things and can be satisfying, especially when hand fitting something using only files and such....

This place might have some ideas for you. Very expensive though.

Justin


----------



## wquiles (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*



jusval said:


> ... Will is doing the Mag body for me ...



Your 1xD bored body left today 

Will


----------



## jusval (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*



wquiles said:


> Your 1xD bored body left today
> 
> Will


 
Something I just couldn't do with a hacksaw and files....:laughing:


Yes, and I saw the photos, Fantastic work Will! :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

Very good work on this. I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## jasonck08 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: HID Project has started*

I can't wait... this is one of the coolest threads I have seen in a while...


----------



## jusval (Mar 2, 2009)

*Beam Shots!!*

Ok, I am going to post a couple of photos here. The light is not done yet, but I would like some feedback about the reflector and what I could do with it, (other than scrap it). It's very ringy and my only thought here would be to use steel wool and take down the shine to a dull shine.

Oh and the walls and ceiling are a tan colored paint, not white.
*The first photo is just about how it looks to my eyes.*






*The second photo is stopped down to show more of the defects.*






*The third photo is just plain cool, to see the beam haze.*
It's the only light on in the garage and it's really brightening the whole garage up.







I did have this on for about 15 minutes, to test and see if there were problems. Surprisingly, the thing didn't get very hot. The glass lens got real hot, but the whole hood and body were just warm to the touch. The ballast didn't even get warm and it's really quiet. After 15 minutes I saw no noticeable decrease in light output, so the 9A battery is doing good too.

It's far from done, but I just wanted some opinions on what to do with the reflector I have. I have gone the full range of bulb heights, to get a beam focus and it's about as close as it's going to get. I did shoot some trees a few hundred yards away..... I could see them like daylight....


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*

Thats not a bad beam at all for an HID. Does it focus at a distance?

Mac


----------



## jusval (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*



cmacclel said:


> Thats not a bad beam at all for an HID. Does it focus at a distance?
> 
> Mac


 
Yes, it seems to. I shot the beam on some trees and the distance is estimated at 350 yards. The spot was fairly large (approx 20') and by turning the head I could enlarge the spot some. I could also close it down some as well. Not greatly, but enough to see a difference, by 3-4 turns of the head either way. I'm in town and I really need to get out where it is really dark. Once the light is complete, I will do just that. 

So far, the clear paint, in the bottom of the reflector, hasn't burned off either, but I suspect it will at least turn yellow. I'm also surprised that all that rough area and the six slots I filled, don't really affect the beam much at all. I have an e-mail in to the maker, to find out if any of their reflectors are solid. I hope they do.

The fanny pack, I think, will work great for hiking and the light itself weighs nothing, since it doesn't have any batteries in it.

I'm hoping to get it done this week and then do some real testing out in the woods, in Tyler State Park.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*

I saw some HID spotlights that had a somewhat frosted HID bulb, I would think this would soften or eliminate some of the rings that you see, but I have not tried it.

Here is a picture of a frosted bulb





I might try armour etch on the outer glass of the HID and see if that softens the rings a bit.

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## jusval (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*



AlexGT said:


> I saw some HID spotlights that had a somewhat frosted HID bulb, I would think this would soften or eliminate some of the rings that you see, but I have not tried it.
> 
> Here is a picture of a frosted bulb
> 
> ...


 
Heck, I didn't know there were frosted HID bulbs. It's a thought. I also thought about using the shortie HID bulb. I think it's H3A or something like that. I would have to look it up again, but it's not much bigger/taller than a flashlight bulb.

When I started working with the bulb placement, I first went with the bulb base about even with the base of the reflector, but there was no focus at all and the center spot was dark, like a black hole. I started lifting the head up till I got close to what looked good and found that I had the reflector base up to just below the height of the bulb center bubble itself. I thought that was odd, until I realized, hey, that is the bulb, the rest is the power going thru the center bubble. It looks odd though, not at all like the photo you have or most of the ones I have seen.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*

I agree with Mac - that's not a bad beam at all. When you use it outside, you won't notice the rings nearly as much, if at all. It seems you have it nicely focussed, with a good hotspot.

If you take steel wool to the reflector, you might eliminate some of the rings, but you'll also lose a LOT of reflectivity. I don't know how much, but the reflector will just become MUCH less efficient and the light won't seem anywhere near as bright. Ditto if you use a frosted bulb, to a lesser extent. I'd leave it alone.


----------



## jusval (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*

Well, for now I will leave it and work on finishing the build. The reflector is always easy to get to, if I want to do something with it later.

*EDIT:*

Since I had to move the bulb holder about 50mm deeper than it was, I don't have room for the bulb connectors ahead of the switch any more without risking crushing them. The Modded 1D body that Wil made for me will now be too short, so I will have to get a 2D bored, before I can do anything more with this project.

I will post an update when I get the 2D modified. Probably a week or two more.

Thanks y'all for watching and giving input here.


----------



## jusval (Mar 3, 2009)

*The Pack*

So I've been working on the pack today. Figured I would get it out of the way.

It's a canvas fanny pack with 2 pockets. The big pocket is for the SLA battery and the Ballast is mounted on the front of the smaller pocket.
I filled the smaller pocket with insulation. The ballast is backed by a small metal sheet and bolted on. The insulation is more of a filler for the pocket, but it will keep any heat from getting to the battery pocket.

The battery negative wire goes direct to the Ballast. The positive wire goes to the switch and back to the battery pocket and is fused, then it goes to the Ballast.

Here's a couple of photos.


----------



## jusval (Mar 4, 2009)

*Aluminum Relfector Info*

For those of you who might want to know more about the possible Aluminum Reflectors, I can give you something. The one I used is a TCP 201M30. It's slotted, but I see there are solid ones, probably with the same part number. I called TCPI and asked. They say that there are solid ones. They have made them, but now they are doing slotted. For a run (large run) they would make solid ones, but they stated there are solid ones out there. From the searching that I have tried, I see that the M30 seems to be solid, but I can't guarantee. 201M30 or 201M30/18. There are also 201M30/27 and others the "/" is the bulb wattage, like 18 or 27. So there are solid reflectors out there, if you can find them. 

TCP and Maxlite are manufacturers of these and I'm sure there are others. The "R" and "M" lines have "20", "30" & ""40" in their lines. The numbers designate the diameters. "20" is in the 2"-3" line, "30" is in the 3"-4" line, etc....

FYI, I'm contacting several of the online vendors to find out more info, but I have my doubts as to what they might know. They seem more like drop ship vendors rather than inventory holders.

*EDIT: Update* on the reflectors. From the replies I have gotten, the reflectors are no longer produced without Slots in them, due to overheating problems. The only ones that are solid would be NOS that someone might have. No one has any so far.

Another type are the ones made by OptiForms Inc. Here's a photo of one that is listed, to show what I'm talking about. Parabolic Reflector. From what I understand, they make several sizes, but the price league is way off for me, so I haven't investigated.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*

*jusval* - your new bored host is on its way back to you 


Here it the unbored host:











And here is my "small" boring bar for the job :devil: :






Beginning of the boring job:






and the end:






now the host is bored as you requested:






Will


----------



## jusval (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Bored 2D*

Thanks Will, looking forward to putting it all together. :thumbsup:

What I wouldn't give for a Lathe......... 

Tried to trade my wife for it :devil:, but she just doesn't understand...... :shakehead


----------



## wquiles (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Bored 2D*



jusval said:


> Thanks Will, looking forward to putting it all together. :thumbsup:
> 
> What I wouldn't give for a Lathe.........
> 
> Tried to trade my wife for it :devil:, but she just doesn't understand...... :shakehead



I understand what you mean - I can't believe how useful the lathe is to our hobby.

I am definitely a very lucky man: I am on my first and original wife - 20 yr marriage anniversary this year, AND I am on my third lathe AND my second milling machine - I can't complain at all  

Will


----------



## Patriot (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*

Great project light! I really admired your stubbornness in making this whole project work and it's turned out quite decent. As an HID fan, I just wanted to say that the beam you're getting is pretty darn good. Beam artifacts and imperfections are fairly typical of HID and I don't see anything about your beam that's out of the ordinary. Any frosting or sanding that you do on the bulb & reflector is really going to cut down on overall brightness. I know this to be the case after messing around with different home made diffusers. I'd leave it the way it is and use the unfrosted bulb for best performance. 

Keep up the nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jusval (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: 35W HID Maglite Mod - Finally making some progress*



Patriot36 said:


> Great project light! I really admired your stubbornness in making this whole project work and it's turned out quite decent. As an HID fan, I just wanted to say that the beam you're getting is pretty darn good. Beam artifacts and imperfections are fairly typical of HID and I don't see anything about your beam that's out of the ordinary. Any frosting or sanding that you do on the bulb & reflector is really going to cut down on overall brightness. I know this to be the case after messing around with different home made diffusers. I'd leave it the way it is and use the unfrosted bulb for best performance.
> 
> Keep up the nice work. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks, I agree about the bulb & reflector after my test tonight.......

I did a little test with a cheap light tonight and used 0000 steel wool on the reflector and my "guestimate" is that I lost about 50% of the brightness by doing that.

I won't be doing any of that with any other lights.


----------



## deusexaethera (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Bored 2D*



wquiles said:


> I understand what you mean - I can't believe how useful the lathe is to our hobby.
> 
> I am definitely a very lucky man: I am on my first and original wife - 20 yr marriage anniversary this year, AND I am on my third lathe AND my second milling machine - I can't complain at all
> 
> Will


Well, lathes are pretty easy to operate compared to more complex machining equipment.

It almost makes you think batteries are round because it was easier to bore round holes than square ones.


----------



## jusval (Mar 6, 2009)

*Update on Reflectors!!*

I recieved several e-mails with a "Customer care Specialist" from TCP. *They Do Have the R30 reflectors with No Vent holes in them!* They have about 150 stored in a warehouse. That's Good News!

Unfortunately they do not sell direct, so I have to go through a middle man. I have called and contacted the middle man (HDSupply) and they do not even have a current price for these things. Haven't sold one since 2005. They will let me know in 2-3 working days as to what the price will be. If it's not an arm and a leg, I will replace the reflector I have with one that is solid!

I hope so.........

If any of you have any interest in one of these reflectors, let me know. I had to start an account with HDS, so if I order, I can order more than 1 (probably a better price). The ones that have no vent holes are 3.7" Diameter, 2.9" OAL & 1 3/8" ID on the small hole.

They (TCP) also have some of the R40 reflector as well. They are 4.4" Dia, 3" OAL

PM me if any of y'all want more info on this!

Justin


----------



## jasonck08 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Update on Reflectors!!*

I was just thinking about the beam pattern and isn't there some clear paint like stuff that you can spray on it to turn it into an OP type reflector? Something to consider maybe...


----------



## jusval (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Update on Reflectors!!*



jasonck08 said:


> I was just thinking about the beam pattern and isn't there some clear paint like stuff that you can spray on it to turn it into an OP type reflector? Something to consider maybe...


 
See post #18. The clear paint won't take the heat. I tried it in a reflector for a 35W Halogen and it cooked the paint. I'm sure a HID will get hotter. I also tried the steel wool on a Halogen reflector. Too much loss of light. 

There's a good reason why plated metal reflectors work so well and I'm finding out by experiment.


----------



## Benson (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Update on Reflectors!!*

Hmmm... If I wanted to OP the reflector, I think what I'd try (with no guarantee it works!) is to sit the reflector on some rubber (a block eraser, maybe) or similar support, and stipple the outside with a centerpunch. While the centerpunch will create a sharp indentation, the displacement on the inside should be smoothly rounded. If you do this over the whole surface, I can guarantee you'll be quite tired of centerpunching, but I think you'll have a decent OP reflector. OTOH, the plating may flake off when you do this...

Just a random thought; I'm rather sure I wouldn't have the patience to do this.


----------



## jusval (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, I took this thing to work and finished it tonight. Not a lot more to tell you. I think most everything was covered in the assembly. I just put the modified switch in and used 2 - 3mm set screws to hold it in. Put the bulb holder in and used 2 - 3mm set screws to hold it in as well. Everything fits, but it's still pretty tight. 

It Works!....... I had it on for 15 minutes straight and it worked great.

I took a few shots. I don't have a "dark area", at the warehouse there's lots of area lights outside, so it's not the best place for beam shots, but you will get to see some difference with the light.

I will also do a couple photos of how I wear it and use it, later on this week.

*All photos were done with a tripod. Camera was set at ISO 100, Shutter at 1 second, Aperture 3.7 and a "control shot for each.*






*Approx 350 yards*




*Approx 35 yards*














*Approx 75 yards*









* Approx 50 feet*









*Approx 150 Yards*





Some shots came out very blue, but I didn't see that with my eyes. The beam looked fairly white to me, with just a hint of blue. Certainly not 4300K to me. 

Overall, it's a very small spot beam. I tried adjusting and the spot will get a little larger, but you loose distance. I do also see a pronounced spill that is wide (as in the last shot). It doesn't all blend together, but rather separate rings.

I checked battery voltage (I don't have an amp meter) and it was at 14.4V to start with. After the 15 minutes it was still at 12.2V, so I think the battery is doing good. I did notice a little drop in brightness near the end.

*That's it, I still have a couple of finishing touches, but basically it's done.* In a few days it goes up for sale in the custom b/s/t/ forum.

I have to sell it in order to keep the hobby going. Hope someone wants it....

Thanks to all of you for your patience, interest, comments and thoughts......:twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Mar 9, 2009)

That is excellent! It has turned out extremely well - congratulations. 

It looks like a very good beam, with plenty of throw. How far away was the tree in the last shot?


----------



## jusval (Mar 9, 2009)

DM51 said:


> That is excellent! It has turned out extremely well - congratulations.
> 
> It looks like a very good beam, with plenty of throw. How far away was the tree in the last shot?


 
Approx 150 yards.

I added distances to the photos now.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice work jusval. This light turned out great and it looks like you just sold it too.


I noticed that shots 3 & 4 were taken at different exposures. The building light at the upper left is much dimmer in shot 4 and so is the light falling on the tree on the right hand side, and therefore underexposed. Anyhow, it looks like the shots are under exaggerating the lights true performance in my estimation.


----------



## jusval (Mar 9, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> Nice work jusval. This light turned out great and it looks like you just sold it too.
> 
> 
> I noticed that shots 3 & 4 were taken at different exposures. The building light at the upper left is much dimmer in shot 4 and so is the light falling on the tree on the right hand side, and therefore underexposed. Anyhow, it looks like the shots are under exaggerating the lights true performance in my estimation.


 
Nope, I never changed exposure on any of the photos. I think somehow the spill of the HID affected the building light, but both shots were one right after the other and on a tripod. Of course it may be the camera too. It's an older P&S digital. The only post processing was to resize the photos to 640x480.

I think that the performance would look much better in a dark setting. As I say, there were a Lot of outside lights on. At least 8 or 10 in that area and they are fairly bright.

Anyhow........ WOW that went fast. I was fixing something I didn't like and bam, it sold. The connections at the light were just solder connections and no way to take the light off the battery pack. Very aggrivating, so I am in the middle of putting Anderson Power connectors on it right now. Very nice connectors......


----------



## addictedmatt (Mar 9, 2009)

Woo hoo!:twothumbs


----------



## addictedmatt (Mar 14, 2009)

This light is amazing! Turns day into night. I will post some pics tomorrow night.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 27, 2009)

jusval, we lost your pics. Exceeded bandwidth?

Bill


----------



## jusval (Mar 27, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> jusval, we lost your pics. Exceeded bandwidth?
> 
> Bill


 
*Unfortunately, till the 8th. of next month........*


----------

